# Windows Server 2008 Error ACPI thermal zone ACPI\ThermalZone\THM0 has been enumerated



## daveofgv (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello all....

This is my first post here and would like to see if anyone knows what the below error message means? My server is not rebooting itself without notice.

ACPI thermal zone ACPI\ThermalZone\THM0 has been enumerated

This just started happening.

Thanks in advanced

daveofgv


----------

